# Storage Container Home/Shelter



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

So I've been looking at some small economical (meaning cheap) ways to build shelter out at our lake. That way when SHTF, we will have the coverage of the woods and pumpable fresh water along with swimming and plenty of fish.

What I've came across is Storage Containers being turned into small homes or getaways, whether for pleasure or fallout. I've been through plenty of videos of them today, but have yet to find a good design fit for 4 people and to include plenty food storage.

At this moment, I'm set on starting with 3 containers in the shape of a C. Using the middle of the C as a small garden or somewhere for the kids to play, along with shade coverage. With the middle open, adding a couple more containers along the top with staircase could easily be done.

ANy thoughts on Container Homes?

Here's a link if your not sure what I mean by Containers: Sea Container homes in South Africa - Home


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

hre is a link to a nice one , would have to be expanded maybe but a good example with lots of info My shipping container cabin/shelter (Permaculture Forums: green building)


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> hre is a link to a nice one , would have to be expanded maybe but a good example with lots of info My shipping container cabin/shelter (Permaculture Forums: green building)


I don't get the shipping container home. :dunno:The guy in the link you posted did a great job, but he basically built a cabin inside of a shipping container. The only thing the container replaced was the siding. For the same price and labor he could have built his cabin with larger rooms, more floor plan options and more insulation.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah I think what Larry had there was a bit Over done. If I'm gonna spend that much on planks, I woulda buried it. lol!


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I think a covering of earth will be needed in the very near future.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd go that Larry fellow's route either but he did do an awesome job. I really like how he reused stuff, namely, the arch cutout being reused as an awning. Thanks for sharing those links, folks!


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

If I was going to bury a container, I would weld some pipes on the outside to give it some more strength from caving. One guy recommends stacking tires beside it and filling them with dirt and then backfilling against the tires and the tires will keep the pressure off the container because they are 6" or so away from the wall. Guess it kinda keeps the side wall pressure off for a while at least.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

*Shipping containers> buried*

Do NOT bury a shipping container unless you have really added support to the roof. They only have strength in the corners where they support and lock a container to each other. The sheet metal on the roof, while appearing strong will NOT support the weight of the earth by itself.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

You can put beams inside the container. You can weld support outside the container. I have thought about layering the entire top with cross ties, just because I have enough. I saw where one guy dug his hole a little wide and ran tin, roofing across the top of the container and went over onto the dirt on each side of the container. He supported the roof of the container on the inside with lumber, and supported from the side of the container to the dirt with lumber, and poured a slab all the way across the entire container from dirt wall to dirt wall. After it cured, he removed the lumber. Never filled the sides in, but his dirt looked good, like it was stable and not a caving issue. So the container had no side pressure on it at all.


----------



## ducksnjeeps (Jan 29, 2010)

With construction pretty much dead right now. You ought to be able to buy them cheap. The company we rent them from for our projects has them stacked 4 high right now. 3-4 years ago you where lucky to find one on the yard.


----------

